# Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

						Die Präsentation des Tesla Cybertrucks sorgte für ordentlich Aufsehen, wobei die Demonstration des verbauten Sicherheitsglases schief ging. Das Design des Pick-ups wird kontrovers diskutiert. Nun meldet sich Elon Musk persönlich zu Wort.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*


----------



## barmitzwa (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

ultraharter Stahl? ... nagut, mit den genauen Bezeichnungen einer Legierung kann nicht jeder etwas anfangen
aber 30-fach ultraharter Stahl? was soll das bitte sein? 

Ultrahart mal 30? Also super duper ultra hart?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

"Das Fahrzeug sehe so glatt aus, weil man keinen 30-fach ultraharten  Stahl stanzen könne. Da würde die Prägepresse brechen".

Das ist aus so vielen Sichten heraus Quatsch dass es auf meiner Liste der "schwachsinnigen offiziellen Erklärungen" ziemlich weit oben rangiert. 


Erstens: Natürlich gibt es Pressen die gehärteten Stahl stanzen können.

Zweitens: Es gibt keinen "30 fach ultraharten" Stahl - normaler ("weicher") Baustahl bewegt sich grob um 400-500 MPa Zugfestigkeit, extrem harte Markenstähle gehen bis in den Bereich von 2000 MPa (in Musks Sprache "4x Ultrahart") - diese sind aber im Bereich Panzerbleche/Sicherheitsstahl und generell nicht für sowas geeignet (da kaum verformbar/spröde), da gehe ich mal von Qualitäten um 1000 MPa aus ("2x hart"^^).

Drittens: Selbst WENN seine Pressen damit Probleme hätten kann man sie umbauen, andere kaufen oder notfalls sogar das zu stanzende Material wärmebehandeln (normalglühen - stanzen/biegen - vergüten). Technisch alles kein Thema bzw. seit Jahrzehnten beherrschte Fertigungssysteme.


Der wahrscheinlichere Grund (persönliche subjektive Einschätzung) für das Design: Alle Fertigungslinien von Tesla sind bis an die Kotzgrenze ausgebucht mit Model S, X, 3 usw. - noch schneller neue Fabriken bauen/expandieren als Tesla es sowieso schon tut geht nicht ohne finanziell zusammenzuklappen. Also muss man ein weiteres Modell (Umsatzgenerierung für schnellere Expansion) zwar auf dem Grundbaukasten aufbauen (Karosserie/Träger/Akkublocks/Elektronik,...) kann aber bei allem anderen die Fertigung so simpel halten dass es ein Auftragsfertiger ohne großen Adaptionsaufwand loslegen kann. Und das geht eben mit flachen Blechen zum kanten und schweißen wunderbar, das macht dir jeder bessere Auftragsfertiger sofort in großen Stückzahlen.

Es ist wie ich das sehe eine produktionswirtschaftliche Notwendigkeit dass das Cyberding so aussehen muss wenn mans aktuell zusätzlich noch produzieren will und mit Fertigungsmöglichkeiten von Stanzen hat das mal wirklich rein gar nichts zu tun, das gibts alles.


----------



## GoodCat1987 (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Da wären ultraharter Stahl, ein Auto im Weltall und Raketen welche rückwärts fliegen und sogar in der Vertikalen landen können. 

Die fabelhafte Welt des Elon Musk


----------



## Eckism (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Normal Harte sind so um die 64 Rockwell...30 mal so hart sind dann 1920 HRC. Das Blech am Auto sollte also so hart sein, das es beim ersten scharfen Blick in Einzelteile zerbröselt.  (Härte nicht mit Zugfestigkeit verwechseln)


----------



## Quake2008 (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Ich schätze er hat das einfach etwas überspitzt gesagt mit einem Hauch von "Ironie", da er bestimmt schon genervt war von solchen Fragen, den Er als Künstler weiß doch nicht warum er beim Kacken diese Idee hervorgebracht hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



Eckism schrieb:


> Normal Harte sind so um die 64 Rockwell.



Neben der Tatsache dass es sowas wie "normale" Härte nicht gibt - 64 HRC ist schon sehr, SEHR hart - weit über 2000 MPa Zugfestigkeit.
Und ja, man kann Härtewerte in Zugfestigkeiten umwerten, da gibts ganze Normen für (google mal nach ISO 18265). 

Normaler Baustahl ist gar nicht (normkonform) in HRC messbar weil der Wert unter 20 liegen würde (die DIN EN ISO 6508 erlaubt ohne weiteres nur 20-70 HRC Messbereich). Die 1000 MPa die ich oben vorgeschlagen habe für "Autoblech, kaltverfestigt" läge bei etwa 30-32 HRC.

Und nein, die Werte sind nicht exakt da es erstens nur Umwertungen sind und ich die genauen Tabellenwerte nicht nachgeschlagen habe, die Zahlen da oben sind aus dem Erfahrungsgedächtnis weil ich mit solchen Dingen ständig zu tun habe beruflich - deswegen kann ich auch spontan mit Normennummern um mich werfen.


----------



## Banana-GO (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Er sollte besser Panzer bauen.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

@Incredible Alk: Welche Zugfestigkeit hätte eigentlich einen Spinnenfaden wenn man ihn "hochskalieren" würde?

Ich hatte schon mal in einer Wissenschaftsdoku gehört, dass man versucht das Material nachzubauen, da es um einiges zugfester als Stahlseile sein soll.
Das sind ja wenn man es genau nimmt Eiweißketten. Aber organisches Material was mehr aushält als Stahl, finde ich schon krass.

Materialforschung: Ein extrem elastischer Faden stabiler als Stahl - WELT


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



RyzA schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk: Welche Zugfestigkeit hätte eigentlich einen Spinnenfaden wenn man ihn "hochskalieren" würde?


~ 1200 MPa, also gar nicht so wild (und nicht generell mehr als Stahl). 
Die Vorteile liegen eher in der gleichzeitig vorhandenen extremen Elastizität und geringen Dichte die Stahl dieser Härte nicht ansatzweise hat. Technisch wird man aber für solche Anwendungen eher auf Nanotubes gehen, die kommen auf rund 2000 MPa und das Zugfestigkeit/Dichte Verhältnis (und das E-Modul...) ist nochmal besser - aber das ist wirklichn GANZ anderes Thema^^

Wenn man so nen Tesla aus Nanotubes bauen könnte wäre die ganze "Hülle" des Wagens bei vergleichbarer Stabilität so leicht dass man sie als Mensch einfach wegtragen könnte.


----------



## amdahl (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Ich grabe mal ganz tief im vergessenen Wissen aus meinem Maschinenbaustudium:
Ein "X" ist durchaus eine gängige Bezeichnung für hochlegierte Stähle. Ich kann nur für den deutschsprachigen Raum sprechen, aber da kommt das X normalerweise vor der Nummer. Vielleicht war ja so etwas gemeint.
Edit: Wikipedia bestätigt mein Halbwissen: "Beispiel: X12CrNi18-8 ist ein Stahl mit 0,12 % Kohlenstoff, 18 % Chrom (Cr) und 8 % Nickel (Ni)"
Der Rest bleibt natürlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Die Standardbezeichnung von Stahlsorten in der EU sieht für hochlegierte Stähle (= mindestens ein Legierungselement macht mehr als 5% aus) das Namensschema mit dem X vorne vor, beispielsweise der Bekannte X45CrMoV15 der bei manchen auf dem Küchenmesser steht. Das wäre ein Stahl mit 0,45% Kohlenstoff, 15% Chrom und nicht näher genannte Anteile an Molybdän und Vanadium.

ich glaube aber nicht dass Elons Aussage mit dem 30fach damit was zu tun hatte, der hat sicherlich nicht mit Stahlbezeichnungen um sich geworfen (die zudem nicht mal amerikanisch sind).


----------



## Lexx (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



Banana-GO schrieb:


> Er sollte besser Panzer bauen.


Macvt er ja grade... auf was zielt er wohl ab?

Auf Militäraufträge.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist aus so vielen Sichten heraus Quatsch


Die  USA sind nicht Europa, vieles was hier allgegenwärtig ist, ist in den  USA nicht herzustellen. Wenn er harten Stahl wollte, dann sollte er  einfach Trip-Stahl nehmen und durch hohe Umformgrade zum Martensit  kommen. Sowas können die Amis aber nicht ...
TRIP-Stahl – Wikipedia

Wer das Thema vertiefen will, kann das z.B. mit dieser Dissation, ganz spannendes Thema
Verformungsinduzierte Martensitbildung bei mehrstufiger Umformung und deren Nutzung zur Optimierung der HCF- und VHCF-Eigenschaften von austenitischem Edelstahlblech | OPUS Siegen



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks


Es gab schon ein Interview mit dem Designer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathmachine (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Standardbezeichnung von Stahlsorten in der EU sieht für hochlegierte Stähle (= mindestens ein Legierungselement macht mehr als 5% aus) das Namensschema mit dem X vorne vor, beispielsweise der Bekannte X45CrMoV15 der bei manchen auf dem Küchenmesser steht. Das wäre ein Stahl mit 0,45% Kohlenstoff, 15% Chrom und nicht näher genannte Anteile an Molybdän und Vanadium.
> 
> ich glaube aber nicht dass Elons Aussage mit dem 30fach damit was zu tun hatte, der hat sicherlich nicht mit Stahlbezeichnungen um sich geworfen (die zudem nicht mal amerikanisch sind).



Im Twitter schreibt er "ultra-hard 30X steel" - ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass er irgendwo was mit X30 aufgeschnappt hat und sich das einfach nicht richtig gemerkt hat.  Vor allem, weil 30fach normalerweise mit kleinem x geschrieben wird, auch im amerikanischen Raum.
Da zumindest Space-X mit Sicherheit metrische Angaben nutzt (wie NASA auch) wäre ich mir gar nicht so sicher, ob dort nicht auch europäische Stahlnormen genutzt werden. Zumindest wäre es nicht undenkbar, dass er eine derartige Angabe irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt hat.
Wäre nichts Neues, dass er mal wieder verpeilt irgendwas in den Raum wirft 

Zu den Pressen schrieb er "because it breaks the stamping press". Das kann man durchaus so interpretieren, dass die aktuellen bzw. üblichen Pressen das nicht können.
Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, dass Twitter keine Romane zulässt - da ist es einfacher zu schreiben, dass die Pressen das nicht mitmachen, als einen Aufsatz zu verfassen, dass das zu teuer wäre und sich dann keiner so ein Ding leisten könnte.

Beides nur Vermutungen, kann auch sein dass er mal wieder Unsinn verzapft hat. Das ist bei ihm leider echt schwer auseinander zu halten, ob er grade eine ernste Antwort gibt oder mit Vereinfachungen und Memes um sich wirft.
Hat ja nicht umsonst eine Twittersperre für gewisse Themen aufgebrummt bekommen


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die  USA sind nicht Europa, vieles was hier allgegenwärtig ist, ist in den  USA nicht herzustellen.



Ja schon, aber halbwegs harte Feinbleche in Form Stanzen sollte doch auch im Amiland kein Thema sein (TRIP-Stähle in großen Mengen prozesssicher herzustellen ist da wesentlich schwerer^^). Wenn Herr Musk Matrizen für seine Pressen braucht die das können/aushalten ohne zu brechen - ich arbeite bei einem Laden der das Material dafür sofort liefern könnte. Blöderweise hat Mister Trump unsere Firma aber explizit mit Strafzöllen belegt weil unser Stahl ein "nationales Sicherheitsrisiko für die USA" ist.
Das Zeug ist so widerstandsfähig die haben da Angst vor


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja schon ....


Ich denke, er will einfach nur Geld für teure Formen sparen. Übliche mehrstufige Tiefziehwerkzeuge für Bauteile mit hohen Umformgeraden gegen schnell in die hundert Millionen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Blöderweise hat Mister Trump unsere Firma aber explizit mit Strafzöllen belegt


Das wird nach hinten los gehen. Denn wer bezahlt die Zölle? Nicht der deutsche Hersteller. Das zahlt der amerikanische Verbraucher des Stahls, also die Firmen.


----------



## criss vaughn (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Der verwendete Stahl ist 30x kalt gewalzt (Firmenaussage).

Spannend finde ich, dass die ganze Welt, allen voran wir Deutschen, immer besonders gut darin sind, zu erklären und zu begründen, weshalb etwas nicht geht oder was warum nicht funktioniert.
Egal wie Elon sein mag - ich finde man sollte anerkennen, dass er etwas wagt, auch / allen voran mit MK-I bei SpaceX. Auch die Idee einen Truck zu bringen, der die Hälfte von einem Audi eTron oder Benz EQC kostet, ist doch erst einmal ein Anspruch, oder? Was machen denn wir hochtechnologisierten Deutschen? Lassen Politiker ohne Sinn und Verstand über Huawei diskutieren / entscheiden und uns mit den höchsten Mobilfunkkosten / schwächsten Ausbauraten Industrie 4.0 und digital transformation einreden? Wo leisten wir denn noch ernstahft Pionier-Arbeit? Beim Thema Cyber haben uns Länder wie Israel und die USA bereits abgehängt. _Semiconductor_? Schon längst entschieden.
Wir können sicherlich viel, und haben sehr viele helle Köpfe - aber etwas mehr Selbstkritik / Demut bei gleichzeitigem Erfindergeist / Zukunftshunger würde uns gut zu Gesicht stehen.


----------



## Eckism (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Neben der Tatsache dass es sowas wie "normale" Härte nicht gibt - 64 HRC ist schon sehr, SEHR hart - weit über 2000 MPa Zugfestigkeit.
> Und ja, man kann Härtewerte in Zugfestigkeiten umwerten, da gibts ganze Normen für (google mal nach ISO 18265).



Ultrahart ist nunmal schon gehärtet, bei Stanzwerkzeugen ist die "normale" Härte bei um die 64 HRC... 

Und Stanzwerkzeuge mögen es nicht, wenn die Zugfestigkeit getestet, vorallem Schneidnadeln finden das absolut Uncool. Baustahl ist da schon sowas wie nen Stück warme Butter, da nimmt man das Wort Härte gar nicht in den Mund.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Wer hat denn hier erklärt warum was nicht geht? 
Natürlich geht das alles was der da machen will, nur ist die Aussage die er da getroffen hat halt Unsinn.

Generell haste natürlich Recht, Deutsche sind meist eher auf der Seite der Kritiker was Neuerungen bzw. Visionen angeht, da könne man sich wirklich manchmal etwas mehr Aktionismus wünschen. Aber viel schlimmer als zu kritisch an Neuerungen ranzugehen finde ich die andere Extreme Seite, die blinden Aktionisten die mit ihren völlig weltfremden Visionen im Einhornland leben und jeden Einwand pauschal mit "du denkst nicht visionär genug" oder ähnlichem abtun. Die "Hardcore-Innovativen" sind nach meiner Erfahrung noch weitaus schwerer erträglich als die "Alles-Totkritisierer". 



Eckism schrieb:


> bei Stanzwerkzeugen ist die "normale" Härte bei um die 64 HRC...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso das bzw. die Werkzeuge meintest du - da haste natürlich Recht.


----------



## amdahl (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

so in etwa?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DkGMY63FF3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Palmdale (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Vielleicht aber verarscht der große Visionär uns alle und am Tag der Vorstellung war doch irgendwie der 1. April...


----------



## MTMnet (26. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

vector w2 
von 1978 (Gerald Wiegert Design)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SKPC (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Der Cybertruck sieht für mich wie ein Armeefahrzeug aus, mal schauen ob es ihn dann irgendwann in Flecktarn gibt...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Egal wie Elon sein mag - ich finde man sollte anerkennen, dass er etwas wagt, .


- Luftwiderstand wie ein Scheunentor
- Fussgängerschutz? was sind Fussgänger
- Windgeräusche, na, mach das Radio lauter
...

Ja wirklich, er wagt etwas.


----------



## Rollora (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - Luftwiderstand wie ein Scheunentor
> - Fussgängerschutz? was sind Fussgänger
> - Windgeräusche, na, mach das Radio lauter
> ...
> ...


Luftwiederstand und Spritverbrauch ist heutigen Fahrern wohl wirklich egal, sonst würde nicht hier jeder Städter einen 4x4 SUV kaufen.
Fußgängerschutz ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch überbewertet. Bei diesen Kisten sieht man schlechter raus und vorbei, vorallem die Unfälle mit Kindern häufen sich. Dann am besten mit den 2-3 Tonnen gleich drüber rollen, oder? (natürlich nicht im Ernst). Das Auto hier ist eine willkommene Weiterentwicklung von "Super Useless Vehicles". Es ist schwerer, hässlicher, braucht NOCH mehr Platz, ist vielleicht noch unübersichtlicher und man kann damit völlig sorgenfrei noch rücksichtsloser fahren. Schließlich ist man hinter all dem stahl super gepanzert und bezüglich des Windgeräusches ist man sicher auch gut ausgerüstet (die Windgeräusche innen hängen ja hauptsächlich von der Isolierung ab.

Mein voriges Auto war bei 180 innen nicht so laut wie mein Ford dies bei 130 ist.


----------



## Memphis_83 (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Neben der Tatsache dass es sowas wie "normale" Härte nicht gibt - 64 HRC ist schon sehr, SEHR hart - weit über 2000 MPa Zugfestigkeit.
> Und ja, man kann Härtewerte in Zugfestigkeiten umwerten, da gibts ganze Normen für (google mal nach ISO 18265).
> 
> Normaler Baustahl ist gar nicht (normkonform) in HRC messbar weil der Wert unter 20 liegen würde (die DIN EN ISO 6508 erlaubt ohne weiteres nur 20-70 HRC Messbereich). Die 1000 MPa die ich oben vorgeschlagen habe für "Autoblech, kaltverfestigt" läge bei etwa 30-32 HRC.
> ...



...PC Games Physics


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



Eckism schrieb:


> Normal Harte sind so um die 64 Rockwell...30 mal so hart sind dann 1920 HRC. Das Blech am Auto sollte also so hart sein, das es beim ersten scharfen Blick in Einzelteile zerbröselt.  (Härte nicht mit Zugfestigkeit verwechseln)



Passt doch: Härte wie ein Diamant, Formgebung wie für Diamanten üblich und der praktische Nutzen hinsichtlich der Mobilität dürfte auch nicht viel besser sein.




criss vaughn schrieb:


> Der verwendete Stahl ist 30x kalt gewalzt (Firmenaussage).
> 
> Spannend finde ich, dass die ganze Welt, allen voran wir Deutschen, immer besonders gut darin sind, zu erklären und zu begründen, weshalb etwas nicht geht oder was warum nicht funktioniert.
> Egal wie Elon sein mag - ich finde man sollte anerkennen, dass er etwas wagt, auch / allen voran mit MK-I bei SpaceX. Auch die Idee einen Truck zu bringen, der die Hälfte von einem Audi eTron oder Benz EQC kostet, ist doch erst einmal ein Anspruch, oder? Was machen denn wir hochtechnologisierten Deutschen?



Wir haben jahrelang nichts, dass auch nur annähernd an das Model 3 rankommt. Also ungefähr genau so viele Jahre, wie es das eh nicht zu kaufen gibt und dann stehen wir auf halbem Wege zwischen einem zwar in der Reichweite etwas schlechteren, in Sachen Verarbeitung und Bedienung zum gleichen Preis aber hoffnungslos überlegenen E-Golf und einem wesentlich günstigeren ID3. Jetzt hinken wir wieder jahrelang "hinter" einem Cybertruck hinterher, den so scheinbar alle lächerlich finden, der selbst bei einer Umsetzung in vielerlei Hinsicht eine technische Katastrophe wäre und wenn dann irgendwann etwas ausgliefert wird, können wir noch einmal darüber reden, ob die deutschen Autohersteller außer in "jahrelang Versprechungen machen" noch irgendwo große Rückstände haben. (Merke: VW & Co erzählen Märchen erst NACH der Produktverfügbarkeit)
Wo sind eigentlich diese 10-20 E-Auto-Hersteller gewesen, von denen es vor fünf Jahren hieß, dass sie "in 2-3 Jahren" vor allen etablierten Automarken liegen?




Rollora schrieb:


> Luftwiederstand und Spritverbrauch ist heutigen Fahrern wohl wirklich egal, sonst würde nicht hier jeder Städter einen 4x4 SUV kaufen.



Die meisten Stadtgeländewagen haben Allrad maximal gegen Aufpreis, zum Teil ist er gar nicht zu bekommen. Wahrscheinlich hast du bei Audi-Limousinen und Kombis >50000 € einen höheren Allraderanteil, als bei SUVs <50000 €.



> Fußgängerschutz ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch überbewertet. Bei diesen Kisten sieht man schlechter raus und vorbei, vorallem die Unfälle mit Kindern häufen sich. Dann am besten mit den 2-3 Tonnen gleich drüber rollen, oder? (natürlich nicht im Ernst). Das Auto hier ist eine willkommene Weiterentwicklung von "Super Useless Vehicles". Es ist schwerer, hässlicher, braucht NOCH mehr Platz, ist vielleicht noch unübersichtlicher und man kann damit völlig sorgenfrei noch rücksichtsloser fahren.



Ich glaube, es wurde ein Quad für die Ladefläche vorgestellt, mit dem man dann prüfend um das Mutterschiff fahren und etwaige Kindermatsch abkratzen kann.


----------



## X-Bow (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Junge Junge was man hier wieder an "Fachwissen" ließt da rollen sich einem Metallographen die Fußnägel hoch.^^

Kurzer Exkurs:

- Eine "normale Härte" ist nicht definiert und gibt es deshalb nicht. Jeder Stahl ist durch unterschiedliche Zusammensetzungen nichteinmal im gleichen Wärmebehandlungszustand gleichhart. 
- Zugfestigkeit ist ungleich Härte. Deswegen ist auch das Vorgehen wie die Werte ermittelt werden unterschiedlich (Zugversuch, Härteprüfung). Ja es gibt Vergleichstabellen weil man(n) immer alles Vergleichen muss/will, aber das sind eben nur Pi x Daumen-Werte.
- Soweit bekannt ist die Außenhülle des CT auch das Exoskelett, hat also auch eine tragende Rolle. Somit können wir auch gar nicht sagen wie das Blech auf der nicht sichtbaren Seite aussieht. 
- Das wird vermutlich sauer aufstoßen, aber Maschinenbau-Studium ist im Bezug auf Werkstoffkunde ein Witz. Es gibt Ausbildungen, z.b. Werkstoffprüfer (egal welcher Fachrichtung) welche um viele viele Stunden tiefer in die Metallografie gehen als es die allermeisten Studiengänge tuen. Dafür gibt es einen guten Selbsttest: Wer bei "Dr. Sommer" als erstes an die Bravo denkt, der sollte sich eingestehen im Bereich Metallografie ein Laie zu sein und sich in diesen Themen Rat beim Fachmann zu holen. 

Das Geschwätz von Musk ist nur Marketing-Blabla. 30fache Härte wie auch die Grenzen von Pressen ist absoluter BS und nur dazu da eine Erklärung abgegeben zu haben. Vermutlich ist der Zwillingsbruder des 3-Jährigen Designers der Marketingsprecher.


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Über die Härte des Stahl kann ich mich nicht auslassen, aber...

Das Fahrzeug geht doch an dem normalen Nutzerverhalten eines Pickups vollkommen vorbei.

Fahre ja selber so einen Saurier, Einsatzzweck: Holzwirtschaft, Schafe, schwere Anhänger, nicht geräumte Straßen im Winter, schlechte Straßen (oder besser Feldwege) allgemein + Bachquerungen im Gebirge ab 800 m.

Ein Pickup ist ein Arbeitstier und muss weder einen Porsche versägen noch gepanzerte Scheiben haben - völlig sinnfreie Features.

In die nächste Stadt fahren wir mit dem Zoe oder mit dem ÖPNV.

Watfähigkeit, Geländegängigkeit und hohe Nutzlast sind wichtig, wenn er dann noch 80km/h auf der Landstraße kann, ist das vollkommen OK.

Ein schlechtes Gewissen habe ich (noch) nicht, denn die alte US-Kiste schaltet im Normalobetrieb auf vier Zylinder und braucht dann ca. 9 l/100km - immer noch deutlich weniger als die meisten SUVs in D.

So ein Teil hat DANN seine Berechtigung, wenn man ihn tatsächlich zum Arbeiten braucht und nicht noch zusätzlich zu einem kleineren AWD-KfZ einen Traktor kaufen will.


Dennoch, irgendwann steht die Wahl wieder an, denn der Betrieb muss ja auch weitergehen.

Da tendiere ich dann eher zum Rivian (sofern schon verfügbar) oder eben wieder zum RAM, den es jetzt auch als Hybrid schon gibt.


----------



## KrHome (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



compisucher schrieb:


> Text


Der Wagen wurde entwickelt um den US Pickup-Truck Markt aufzumischen, denn dieser ist durch 90% männliche Kundschaft mit ebenso hoher Markentreue gekennzeichnet. Jemand, der dort seit 20 Jahren Ford F fährt, kauft keinen Tesla, der genau das Gleiche kann. Es geht darum die Kundschaft mit Features, die der durchschnittliche männliche Amerikaner geil findet zum Markenwechsel zu bringen.


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

@KrHome:

Äh, ja...

Bei uns fährt meine Frau den Pickup 

Ich muss die Bäume fällen oder den Anhänger füllen^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



X-Bow schrieb:


> ...
> - Zugfestigkeit ist ungleich Härte.


Ja, natürlich, trotzdem kann man bei einfachen ferritischen Stählen einen groben Zusammenhang, besser Daumenwert, zwischen Härte und Zugfestigkeit herstellen. Der ist genau genug, um im Schnelltest eine billige und schnelle Härteprüfung zu machen, um zu mindest die gröbten Abweichungen heraus zu bekommen, wenn z.B. die Wärmebehandlung mal wieder schlecht war. 
Metallografie und Werkstoffprüfung bei Stahl - für Metallograf und Werkstoffprüfer

Eine Zugfestigkeitsmessung in umgeformten Blechen ist extrem aufwendig, weil man Normproben nicht aus den Bauteilen herstellen kann und es nur wenige Prüfstellen gibt, die auch mit anderen, kleineren Mikrozugproben zu sinnvollen Ergebnissen kommen. Wir haben das mit dem Institut für Werkstoffkunde in Hannover mit kaltfließgepressten Aluminiumbauteilen gemacht. Ganz schwieriges Thema.



X-Bow schrieb:


> aber Maschinenbau-Studium ist im Bezug auf Werkstoffkunde ein Witz.


Ein Maschinenbaustudium kann man sich frei zusammenstellen. Ich konnte mir aus 192 Fächern acht auswählen, um man kann beliebig mehr machen. Ich hatte freiwillig drei werkstoffkundliche Fächer, weil sie mich interessierten. Und ja, die zwei Semester Werkstoffkunde im Grundstudium, im Prinzip ist es einmal Durcharbeiten des Buches "Werkstoffkunde" von Bargel Schulze, sind nur eine gute Basis, die die meisten aber schnell wieder vergessen. In der Regel haben Inschinöre kleine Ahnung von Werkstoffkunde, im Besonderen sollte man mit solchen Aussagen sehr vorsichtig sein. 

Übrigens ist es absurd in heutiger Zeit der selbsttragenden Karosserien ein "Exoskelett" besonders zu erwähnen. Im Zusammenhang mit Geländewagen, die wirklich im rauen Alltag genutzt werden, ist eine bauliche Trennung von Chassis und Karosserie absolut sinnvoll. Es ist also kein Vorteil, vom Rahmenkonzept weg zu gehen, sondern in diesem Fall des robusten Geländewagens ein Nachteil. Aber solche Feinheiten wird Tesla erst wissen, wenn sie die Erfahrung anderer Hersteller selber auch noch einmal gemacht haben. Man sollte den Tesla Pickup zehnmal durch den Mercedes Heidedauerlauf von je 2000km schicken
Track&Field-Dauertest garantiert Serienreife: Erfolgreicher GLA-Testmarathon - Daimler Global Media Site

...


----------



## banned4life (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ein schlechtes Gewissen habe ich (noch) nicht, denn die alte US-Kiste schaltet im Normalobetrieb auf vier Zylinder und braucht dann ca. 9 l/100km - immer noch deutlich weniger als die meisten SUVs in D.
> 
> So ein Teil hat DANN seine Berechtigung, wenn man ihn tatsächlich zum Arbeiten braucht und nicht noch zusätzlich zu einem kleineren AWD-KfZ einen Traktor kaufen will.
> 
> ...



Allgemein ist es Quatsch ein funktionierendes Auto zu verschrotten und sich ein neues zu kaufen.  Der Umwelt tut man damit keinen Gefallen


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



banned4life schrieb:


> Allgemein ist es Quatsch ein funktionierendes Auto zu verschrotten und sich ein neues zu kaufen.  Der Umwelt tut man damit keinen Gefallen



Das ist vollkommen richtig.
Aber nach 280.000 km Laufleistung darf man sich durchaus Gedanken machen...


----------



## amdahl (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



X-Bow schrieb:


> Das wird vermutlich sauer aufstoßen, aber Maschinenbau-Studium ist im Bezug auf Werkstoffkunde ein Witz. Es gibt Ausbildungen, z.b. Werkstoffprüfer (egal welcher Fachrichtung) welche um viele viele Stunden tiefer in die Metallografie gehen als es die allermeisten Studiengänge tuen. Dafür gibt es einen guten Selbsttest: Wer bei "Dr. Sommer" als erstes an die Bravo denkt, der sollte sich eingestehen im Bereich Metallografie ein Laie zu sein und sich in diesen Themen Rat beim Fachmann zu holen.


Was erlaubst du dir, meinen Ausbildungsweg schlecht zu reden!
Ich habe ja wohl eindeutig demonstriet, dass ich im MB-Studium mehr Fachwissen zum Thema Werkstoffkunde aufgeschnappt habe als in jedem anderen Studiengang, oder gar einer Ausbildung, möglich wäre. Und ebenso, dass ich dieses Wissen nach wie vor detailliert und ohne Anstrengung aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*



X-Bow schrieb:


> - Das wird vermutlich sauer aufstoßen, aber Maschinenbau-Studium ist im Bezug auf Werkstoffkunde ein Witz. Es gibt Ausbildungen, z.b. Werkstoffprüfer (egal welcher Fachrichtung) welche um viele viele Stunden tiefer in die Metallografie gehen als es die allermeisten Studiengänge tuen.



Kommt drauf an wo und wie man Maschinenbau studiert. Ich kann dir das deswegen sagen weil ich Werkstoffprüfer gelernt habe und danach Maschinenbau studiert habe (also 1:1 vergleichen kann). Wir hatten zwei Veranstaltungen zu Werkstoffkunde im Studium und die haben das Wissen einer Ausbildung bei weitem übertroffen (es mag daran gelegen haben, dass der Prof für Werkstoffkunde gleichzeitig Studiengangsleiter für Maschbau ist bei uns...). Das einzige wo ich einen Werkstoffprüfer noch im Vorteil sehe ist die Praxis und Erfahrung (mech.-Tech Versuche durchführen, Gefügebilder beurteilen, zfP-Methoden anwenden) da man das im Studium nur in wenigen Tagen Praktika anreißt aber was das ganze theoretische Hintergrundwissen anbelangt waren die vielleicht 5 ECTS Werkstoffkunde anner Uni der mehrjährigen Ausbildung weit überlegen. 

Ob das immer so ist wage ich nicht zu beurteilen - glaube das auch nicht, im Saarland sind die Werkstoffkundler an den Unis (Frank Mücklich und Walter Calles) halt sehr stark vertreten weswegen das Thema in den MINT-Studiengängen sehr tief drin ist. Das ist sicherlich nicht überall so.


----------



## sandworm (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Das wohl hässlichste Auto bzw. Truck aller Zeiten!
Ich korrigiere das "wohl" streich ich.
Da muss einfach etwas faul an den 250'000 Vorbestellungen sein, kein normaler Mensch stellt sich ein solches Ungetüm in die Garage.
Normalerweise sind solche abstrusen Gebilde, ja die Vorboten das es nicht mehr lange dauern kann bis die kreisenden Pleitegeier vom Himmel herabstürzen und sich dem Blutrausch hingeben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Also ich finde Autos wie den berühmten Multipla aber auch nen "Juke" oder "Koleos" (oder die ganzen anderen Designunfälle der Franzosen) deutlich hässlicher als den Cybertruck, auch wenn ich mir nie sowas kaufen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Naja, es gibt schon noch 1-2 hässlichere. Und das sage ich als jemand, der den Multipla ganz cool fand.

_edit: Die Disser waren doch schneller. Aber beim Juke schließe ich mich an._


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2019)

*AW: Elon Musks Erklärung für das Design des Tesla Cybertrucks*

Ach ihr Jungspunde. 
Ich durfte mich in meiner Autofahreranfängerzeit 1984 mit einer Citroën Acadiane herumschlagen.
Ca. 30 PS, hässlich wie die Sucht und das Einzige, was nicht rostete, war das Plastelenkrad...^^


----------

